# اللجهة المصرية : غوَّاني



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة غوَّاني

كما قال الشاعر
عاشق ليالي الصبر مدّاح القمر
عشْق العيون السمر غوَّاني السهر


----------



## akhooha

أظن ان "غوَّاني" = "رَغَّبَني"ـ


----------



## إسكندراني

شغفني بالسهر
وبالمصري غوى اي شُغف
فنقول مثلا
غاوي كورة
وغويت سفر
وهكذا


----------



## A doctor

لم أفهم يا استاذ اسكندراني

ممكن توضّح اكثر


----------



## إسكندراني

غوّاني السهر اي جعلني مشغوفا بالسهر
جعلني استمتع به واعتاد فعله


----------

